# Ziwipeak sample arrived



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

The sample pack I asked for came. It was very fast and great customer service. They sent the vension package. The only problem is that my guys won't eat it. I thought my boy would gobble it down, but when I put the dish down he smelt it, and then stuck his head on top of it and started rolling in it. It was like his reaction when he rolls in dead animals. It quite funny though. Did anyone else pup not want to eat the food at first?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

SkyAtBlue said:


> The sample pack I asked for came. It was very fast and great customer service. They sent the vension package. The only problem is that my guys won't eat it. I thought my boy would gobble it down, but when I put the dish down he smelt it, and then stuck his head on top of it and started rolling in it. It was like his reaction when he rolls in dead animals. It quite funny though. Did anyone else pup not want to eat the food at first?


Lion tried to roll in the ZiwiPeak canned food the first time I offered it to him. I guess it means that the food smells good to them!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You could try adding a little water to the ZP. I would leave it down for a while. See if they eat it.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma wouldn't eat ZP even after eating almost nothing for 3 days straight. I was trying to make her eat it, but since she's on the thin side already and I didn't want to chance her losing weight and getting sick, I switched her back to her Acana. I tried moistening the ZP, breaking it up, grinding it through the blender and turning it into crumbs, mixing the crumbs into wet ZP (she loves wet ZP), and letting it soak in water/wet ZP overnight, but she would just not eat it. Whenever I try to offer her a piece, she just tries to bury it. If she puts any in her mouth, she spits it out. Guess she's just one of the weird few who does not like ZP.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. This morning for breakfest I tried both ways mentioned, grinding it and watering it down. I think I'm going to try the lamb formula hopefully with better luck. Not giving up yet!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

My Chi, Onyx, is the most picky dog I know but she did like Ziwipeak. My dog will literally kill herself to hold out. The whole "no healthy dog will starve itself" does not apply to my dog. Onyx went over a week without eating once when I tried to feed her kibble, until I gave in. The only two brands in the world (I've literally tried about 100, no exaggeration) that she will eat is Ziwipeak and Orijen Regional Red.

I don't really care now that she's on prey model raw, I wouldn't let her eat kibble if she wanted to so her eating issue doesn't bother me at all. She absolutely loves her raw and nothing else.


----------



## Zippo (Aug 22, 2012)

How long did it take to hear back from them about the samples? I completed the contact form two days ago asking about samples and they've yet to email back.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

SkyAtBlue said:


> The sample pack I asked for came. It was very fast and great customer service. They sent the vension package. The only problem is that my guys won't eat it. I thought my boy would gobble it down, but when I put the dish down he smelt it, and then stuck his head on top of it and started rolling in it. It was like his reaction when he rolls in dead animals. It quite funny though. Did anyone else pup not want to eat the food at first?


That's weird as each time Max has tried a new flavour of ZP he rolls all over it but then he eats it and he LOVES all the flavours. So it seems strange that your guys do the rolling but not the eating.. He did take his time eating the first piece of a new flavour each time, kind of picking it up in his mouth and dropping it over and over again but after that he just wolfs it down.

Fingers crossed you have more luck with the lamb flavour


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zippo said:


> How long did it take to hear back from them about the samples? I completed the contact form two days ago asking about samples and they've yet to email back.


It took ZP 3 or 4 days to get back to me and then my sample came probably 10 days later.

I have been putting a little bit of ZP in with Jaxx's Orijen and he picks out the ZP then he goes to the Orijen. The first time I added ZP to his Orijen he ate the ZP then came over and sat on my lap. When I got up to put his food away he raced and finished it. It seemed like he was trying to hold out for more ZP instead of Orijen but he knows when I get up to put his food away it is going away until the next feeding so he gave in and ate the Orijen.


----------



## Zippo (Aug 22, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> It took ZP 3 or 4 days to get back to me and then my sample came probably 10 days later.


Thanks for the reply! I guess I'll wait for them to write back then.


----------

